# windows server 2000



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have a windows server 2000 cd and i was wondering, i have two computers (winXp and win7) if i setup 2000 server with my domain, eill the win7 machine be able to access the domain? (BTW i have win7 ultimate)


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Win7 Ultimate can join a Win2K domain. You'll need XP Pro, not Home, for it to join a domain. Non-domain PCs can access domain resources if they are setup with the proper permissions.


----------

